# I love my Dremel Multi tool



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

Thurman said:


> Because--I had a cast put on my right hand/wrist yesterday and I told them before leaving the Dr.'s office it was hurting that little bone which sticks out on the outside of my wrist. They checked it and assured me it would get better. NOT! About 8:30 last night I had enough of the pain on that little bone. Sooo, me being the sub-genius I can be: I got my multi-tool and cut me a _relief_ hole in at that area. YEP! Istant _relief. _The old "saw-bones Doc ain't got nuttin' on me. This new casting material does stink really bad when cutting it also. Happier David


You sir, are taking handyman to an entirely different dimension. LOL!!!

I have a heel spur. Are you busy Monday? :laughing: 

Kevin


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe they left it that way intentionally so it would take your mind off the pain from the injury. :no:

I wonder if Dremel makes an attachment for manicures or dental work. :tooth:

I hope your wrist feels better and heals-up soon.

Barb


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

I see an opportunity for a DIY Medical forum! :no:

Get better soon.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Itsdanf said:


> I see an opportunity for a DIY Medical forum! :no:


Bring it on! Leeches and maggots can be good things! And nothing like a good blood letting to clear out things from your bloodstream. A DIY medical forum could not be worse than some of the "sound" medical advice I have gotten of late to resolve an ankle ulcer that will not heal. I am about to head to Chinatown to see what Eastern medicine can do!


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

medical tools and regular tools are more or less the same thing, maybe more precise control is all. and they get to charge 20 times more.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Kudos for David


----------



## TrafficCopSmith (Dec 23, 2009)

Thurman said:


> Because--I had a cast put on my right hand/wrist yesterday and I told them before leaving the Dr.'s office it was hurting that little bone which sticks out on the outside of my wrist. They checked it and assured me it would get better. NOT! About 8:30 last night I had enough of the pain on that little bone. Sooo, me being the sub-genius I can be: I got my multi tool and cut me a _relief_ hole in at that area. YEP! Istant _relief. _The old "saw-bones Doc ain't got nuttin' on me. This new casting material does stink really bad when cutting it also. Happier David



Ha! that's another great use of these tools. That's using your noodle.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

acerunner said:


> medical tools and regular tools are more or less the same thing, maybe more precise control is all. and they get to charge 20 times more.


Funny I happened on this thread today. A multitool is exactly what they use to cut bone for joint replacements and amputations these days and you better believe the hospital pays way more for them.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

In '81 I was in a full leg cast. It was summer and the itching was driving me CRAZY! The cast was supposed to be removed the next week but I just couln't take it. I used a hacksaw...would have killed for a Dremmel:yes:

Here's to a speedy recover David


----------



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's another use for your dremmel for those that have dogs. Put the sanding attachment on it. Then use it to trim your dogs nails. Its safer then cutting them and dogs like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, and I am regularly at my age: The "Fein" tool, which came first was actually designed _after_ a Neurosurgeon's bone saw which had the oscillating cutting blade. Doesn't matter to me, I like the idea/concept.
Wouldn't you think that Dremel would give us at least a new blade/attachment of our choice for these wonderful ideas?
Heel spurs require an invasive procedure. I do not have a Medical License but am willing to stay at a Holiday Inn Express the night before your surgery.
Those odd shaped bones and ligaments in my wrist have healed better than the Doc's expected for this 61 year old fart. :thumbup: Thanks, David


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I need a better way to cut out holes for boxes and high hates in plaster and lath walls/ceilings. The Rotozip with a tile bit works, but it makes a dust storm so I can't use it in furnished houses.

I'm thinking about trying one of these multitools.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Proby said:


> I need a better way to cut out holes ...... in plaster and lath walls/ceilings......



Here is a great source for blades designed specifically to make plunge cuts in plaster.
http://multiblades.com/

click on Multimaster or Sonicrafter then scroll down to "Plaster Grit Edge Blades"
.


----------

